# I am popular??!!



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So I am doing in course in public speaking, once a week. It has been going for 6 weeks and people still talk to me. Usually by this stage people would ignore me or take a real dislike to me because I have been rude and/or arrogant. But not this time. I have been able to make conversation and today in the break I went to get a coffee and when I came back everyone stood around in a circle and chatted. They saw me and the circle opened up and they made room for me. I joined and several people directed questions at me and straight away I was part of the conversation. And I didn't fall silent, wasn't defensive or rude or whatever else I usually do to keep people at bay! I was just fine. I can't believe it. People want to talk to me!


----------



## bellekelly (Jan 16, 2007)

It's a great feeling isn't it?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

That's nice. I haven't had that happen in a long time. Good for you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, this is what happens when you don't like anxiety get to you. Over time, if you leave a door open for relationship - people will respond with kindness. I found this out the hard way.

Also.....a lot of people, believe it or not, are waiting to make friends. They just don't say it!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome, lovely experience!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I feel that this is the most wonderful day of my life.

Lisa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: I am popular??!!*



Lisa1975 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I feel that this is the most wonderful day of my life.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa1975,

There will more to come, especially when you get to know your SA and overcome it. 

Can you believe that - a triumph and I forget my trademark! :eek :lol

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: re: I am popular??!!*



millenniumman75 said:


> Lisa1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


 :squeeze


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

:boogie :banana :boogie :banana 

It's always nice for me when people want to talk to me too!


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

there is nothing like having a positive experience that kicks your SA in its butt! good to hear!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Woot!!


----------



## lboy68001 (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright! Well done! Taking chances is scary but it's worth the risk because positive outcomes are so rewarding! :yes


----------

